# How to convice GF?



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

So I stumbled upon this 125 gallon tank online for 200 with a stand, heater, two HOB filters (unsure of brand) and two mismatched lights. We currently have a 55g and am thinking of ways to present this to my better half here that we NEED this.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

i get away with my tanks by allowing my girlfriend to name all the fish. That makes her happy. Oh and i got her her tortoise as a make weight for my future 300gallon lol.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

When I got my 300 gal, I burned a b-day gift on it. I told her i wanted to get myself a tank, didn't mention the size.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

I say buy it and set it up when she is not around. And then act excited, thanking her for buying the tank for you and setting it up. When she denies it, you can play it off as some big mystery.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It is easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission.


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Put a dozen roses in it and tell her its a vase. When the flowers die, add fish.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

duds said:


> Put a dozen roses in it and tell her its a vase. When the flowers die, add fish.


hahaha, I think we have a winner!


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

duds said:


> Put a dozen roses in it and tell her its a vase. When the flowers die, add fish.


 definite winner.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Many ways...

1. Throw money at the problem: spend twice as much on your GF as on the new aquarium. Your tanks cost 3 times as much that way but you get some peace.

2. Trade favors: "I put up with your mother so you can put up with my fish"

3. Guilt trip: "if I die first I want you to think about all the things I wanted to do when I was alive that you didn't let me do".

4. Reason with her: "would you rather I spend the money boozing and chasing other women like all the other guys do?"


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Topic Title said:


> How to convice *GF*?


Just buy it and set it up. If your _girlfriend_ doesn't leave you, go out and buy a ring next.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

LOL Im loving these responses.

Well Im going to get a 75 tomorrow. She thinks Im just getting a new stand. Hoping she wont even notice since it is only 6 inches deeper.  Plus with the one I have now I did the Im getting a bigger fish tank (coming from a 10g). She got home from work one day and there was the 55g. haha I have dealt with worse from her Im sure, and I always have the fact that the 3 kids absolutely love it. Oldest one pulls up a chair and watches them for an hour or two at time and the 19 month old is sure to remind me as soon as I open my eye to feed them, she says, "FEED EM, FEED EM" and pulls up her step stool and then ya hear "HI FISHIES" :thumb: Having her on my side is the best!!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Those are heartwarming anecdotes - it doesn't sound like you have that hard a sell on your hands and I don't think you'll need to resort to my kind of tactics :lol: Good luck with it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

This is hilarious. Makes me glad that I'm the wife....so I just do what I want


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was a kid,my dad would always come back home from the hardwhare store with a new power tool ,hed say that he won them :wink: ,I thought he was the luckiest guy on the planet


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

Do let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well luckily my GF doesnt know much about or pay attention much to the tank. I told her I was going to get a different stand and the lady "gave" me the tank, and she offered to give me a 15g for each of the kids room but told her we dont really have the room. Told her it was the same size just shorter and deeper. (just doesnt have the canopy on this one  ) She came home to it all setup today and didnt say a word.... yet. Dont think she will even question it really so looks like Im in the clear. Plus getting this setup for $75 and then selling my 55g setup about 20 min after taking it down for $80 to a buddy helps a little too since I made money on the deal!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

very nice, a 75 gal for $75 with a stand is a great deal. and to actually get $5 out of selling the 55 is even better. :thumb:


----------

